# Online lingo:  post,  update, scroll, download, leave a comment



## SarahBeth

[Moderator note: this is a multi-topic thread. But as it gathered several replies, we will just close it. If someone needs to ask further question about any of the terms mentioned here, please open a new thread, preferably with a link to this one. Thanks]


I did a thread search and didn't come up with anything.  I am curious as to how these translate into Arabic:

_I am posting a blog entry._

_I will update this page/This page was updated._

_Scroll up/down to read more._

_Click here to download/I am downloading music._

_Please leave a comment.

I have a bad internet connection.

I am surfing the internet. _(Would you just say I am using the internet?)

If you have any additional suggestions for other commonly used words and phrases online, I would be interested in seeing those.


----------



## Josh_

Hello SarahBeth,

I don't have time to do this at the moment, but just to get you started I will tell you a secret (shh! don't tell anyone) that has helped me when translating (possibly difficult) words and/or concepts from English into Arabic (and sometimes vice-versa): Think about possible synonyms of the words in questions and/or look them up in a dictionary. This helps me immensely. Take the word download for example. At dictionary.com com it says:



> _Computer Science._ *To transfer* (data or programs) from a server or host computer to one's own computer or device.


So I would use the Arabic word Hawwil (حوّل ) followed by the the other text (from a server to your own computer). In some cases there may be no Arabic word (like the word server). By extension the word upload means to transfer from your computer to another computer.

Also, youi may want to try going to some commercial Arabic websites that sell music, books, or whatever, and try to see what terms they use (especially for things like "download this song."  

Unless someone beats me to it I will try to translate them later, although they would only be my interpretations, not necessarily the words that are actually used. I know there is a dictionary of Arabic computer science terms, but, unfortunately I don't own it. It would definitely come in handy for posts like this.


----------



## cherine

Hi Sarah,
I don't remember all the words, but I'll add what I know for the moment.


			
				SarahBeth said:
			
		

> _I will update this page/This page was updated._
> سأقوم بتحديث هذه الصفحة / تم تحديث هذه الصفحة
> 
> _Click here to download/I am downloading music._
> انقر هنا للتحميل / أقوم بتحميل الموسيقى
> 
> _Please leave a comment._
> من فضلك اترك/اكتب تعليقك (literaly : your comment, it sounds better than the indefinite تعليقًا)


 
I'd also add to Josh's advise to give a look to the Arabic blogs, which getting more and more every day, the Arabic word for blog is مدونة mudawwana, you just google for it and you'll find many. I hope you'll find there what you're looking for.
As for words for downloading music, there are several sites for downloading music (for free  ) you only need to google for those too, just search for a singer's name, or for "arabic songs"....

Good luck, if I remember/find anything more, I'll keep you informed


----------



## cherine

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> Think about possible synonyms of the words in questions and/or look them up in a dictionary. This helps me immensely.


This is a good advise Josh  I sometimes do it myself, but we must be careful because it can sometimes be misleading:


> So I would use the Arabic word Hawwil (حوّل ) this is one example of being mislead  we don't use this word, maybe with money transfer, but with file transfere تحويل الملفات I think it means something like changing the file extension.
> followed by the the other text (from a server to your own computer). In some cases there may be no Arabic word (like the word server). Excuse me! there is a word for server: الخادم or الحاسب الخادم and it is widely used. By extension the word upload means to transfer from your computer to another computer.


----------



## SarahBeth

Thank you so much Cherine 

I will take your suggestions and check out the blogs and other sites.  I was unsure as to what the term for blog was so that's a real help!


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:
			
		

> This is a good advise Josh  I sometimes do it myself, but we must be careful because it can sometimes be misleading:


Yes I know that, that's why I gave the caveat of  these would only being my interpretations or suggestions, not necessarily the right term. Of course, looking for synonyms works better when transalting an ordinary text, not a technical one, like compter science terms.



> Excuse me! there is a word for server: الخادم or الحاسب الخادم and it is widely used.


All I was saying is that some terms may not be translated, and I offered this is a _possible_ example, because I didn't know it, not a word that I definitely know has no translation. I apologize becasue should have made that explicitly clear. No need to get offended.


----------



## elroy

In colloquial Palestinian Arabic we use تنزيل for "downloading." نزّلت غنية (nazzalet ghunniyye) = _I downloaded a song_. I don't know if this is also used in MSA.

Let me take a stab at the sentences Cherine didn't translate:

_I am posting a blog entry._ - إني أكتب مدخلاً في مدونة

_Scroll up/down to read more._ - اذهب إلى الأعلى/إلى الأسفل لقراءة المزيد

_I have a bad internet connection._ - لدي اتصال سيئ بالإنترنت

_I am surfing the internet._ - أني أتجول على الإنترنت 

My translations relied on, among other things, some Internet research (Google, dictionaries, etc.), linguistic compromise, and some creativity (see the last sentence ). Comments are welcome.


----------



## cherine

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> All I was saying is that some terms may not be translated, and I offered this is a _possible_ example, because I didn't know it, not a word that I definitely know has no translation. I apologize becasue should have made that explicitly clear. No need to get offended.


Josh, I wasn't offended, only surprise of the assertion you made about the non-existence of an existing word 
I don't remember your offending me before my friend 



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> In colloquial Palestinian Arabic we use تنزيل for "downloading." نزّلت غنية (nazzalet ghunniyye) = _I downloaded a song_. I don't know if this is also used in MSA.


Same thing used in Colloquial Egyptian نزّلت أغنية nazzelt oghneyya 
I think it's acceptable in MSA : قمت بإنزال أغنية qumtu bi2inzaali ughniyatin.



> _I am surfing the internet._ - أني أتجول على الإنترنت


This is nice  I think I've read somewhere the use of the verb ataSaffa7u أتصفح which is like the French verb "feuilleter", go through pages.



> Comments are welcome.


My comment is that these are good suggestions  I think they only need to be checked with the actual usage in the Arabic web pages, as I suggested before


----------



## ayed

elroy said:
			
		

> In colloquial Palestinian Arabic we use تنزيل for "downloading." نزّلت غنية (nazzalet ghunniyye) = _I downloaded a song_. I don't know if this is also used in MSA.
> 
> Let me take a stab at the sentences Cherine didn't translate:
> 
> _I am posting a blog entry._ - إني أكتب مدخلاً في مدونة
> 
> _Scroll up/down to read more._ - اذهب إلى الأعلى/إلى الأسفل لقراءة المزيد
> 
> _I have a bad internet connection._ - لدي اتصال سيئ بالإنترنت
> 
> _I am surfing the internet._ - أني أتجول على الإنترنت
> 
> My translations relied on, among other things, some Internet research (Google, dictionaries, etc.), linguistic compromise, and some creativity (see the last sentence ). Comments are welcome.


 
_Scroll up/down to read more._ - أذهب إلى الأعلى/*انزل* الى أسفل لقراءة المزيد


_I am surfing the internet._ - أني *اتصفح* الإنترنت


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:
			
		

> Josh, I wasn't offended, only surprise of the assertion you made about the non-existence of an existing word
> I don't remember your offending me before my friend


Oh, ok, mea culpa.  It seemed like you may have been offended.  Again, it was not my intention to make an assertion.


----------



## elroy

ayed said:
			
		

> _I am surfing the internet._ - أني *اتصفح* الإنترنت


Yes, that sounds much better - good suggestion.


----------



## ayed

*سأقوم بتحديث هذه الصفحة *
You could say :
*سأحدث هذه الصفحة*


----------



## Wissam5000

Hi,

some sites use the word تحميل for download.
_Click here to download:
أنقر هنا للتحميل
أو إضغط هنا للتحميل

I am downloading music.
أنا أحمّل موسيقى

I would like to add that some words are not translated, but re-written using arabic letters:
eg: computer mouse might be written as فأرة or ماوس
same thing for server: خادم or سرفر



_


----------



## goodman

_I am posting a blog entry  / أنا أكتب موضوع فى المدونه_
_أو_

_أنا أكتب رد فى المدونه_


----------



## abusaf

> _I am posting a blog entry  / أنا أكتب موضوعا فى المدونه_
> _أو_
> 
> _أنا أكتب ردا فى المدون_


----------



## إسكندراني

I realise this is a very old thread; but since it has so many views (10k a year?!), and was not totally answered, here is a complete reply:
_I am posting a blog entry._ أنشر مداخلة\مقالة على المدونة
_I will update this page/This page was updated._ سأحدّث الصفحة، تمّ تحديث الصفحة
_Scroll up/down to read more._ اقرأ المزيد أعلاه\بالأسفل
_Click here to download/I am downloading music._ انقر هنا للتنزيل\للتحميل ، أنا أنزّل\أحمّل موسيقى
Please leave a comment. رجاء ترك تعليق
I have a bad internet connection. لدي اتّصال سيّء
I am surfing the internet. أتصفّح الإنترنت
Please ask about any more terms you're not aware of!


----------

